
1Bitsy and Black Magic Probe – Plug&Play GDB JTAG/SWD Debugger and ARM Dev Board - esden
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/esden/1bitsy-and-black-magic-probe-demystifying-arm-prog
======
ChuckMcM
I first came across the Black Magic Probe (BMP) when starting doing ARM
Cortex-M bare metal development. Since that time I've used a number of
solutions from OpenOCD (opensource) to Segger J-Link (proprietary) to various
incarnations of ST Micros ST-Link. There really isn't anything easier than
telling gdb to attach to a serial port and go.

